# A name for a Spanish import company



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

I thought its worth a punt on here.I know there is some wonderful minds on here.

Im in the throws of setting up a Spanish food & olive oil import company, Im looking for a name that has Spanish orgin but is catchy for the English market.

Any ideas.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Captain Leaky said:


> I thought its worth a punt on here.I know there is some wonderful minds on here.
> 
> Im in the throws of setting up a Spanish food & olive oil import company, Im looking for a name that has Spanish orgin but is catchy for the English market.
> 
> Any ideas.


surely it's the brand name that matters, not the import/export comany? or are you wanting re-brand the products for the UK? (a route with so many legal/conflict dangers )

There are so many other things that need to be known, before anyone could give you a definitive answer. ( Volume of shipment, frequency of shipment, shipment by road or sea or air,perishable, needs refridgeration, who handles customs, who deals with distribution at the UK end, storage before distribution, UK food regulations, re-labeling the product contents in English etc., etc., etc.,)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> I thought its worth a punt on here.I know there is some wonderful minds on here.
> 
> Im in the throws of setting up a Spanish food & olive oil import company, Im looking for a name that has Spanish orgin but is catchy for the English market.
> 
> Any ideas.


just don't use the word _aceite _in the name - English people tend to struggle with it


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> surely it's the brand name that matters, not the import/export comany? or are you wanting re-brand the products for the UK? (a route with so many legal/conflict dangers )
> 
> There are so many other things that need to be known, before anyone could give you a definitive answer. ( Volume of shipment, frequency of shipment, shipment by road or sea or air,perishable, needs refridgeration, who handles customs, who deals with distribution at the UK end, storage before distribution, UK food regulations, re-labeling the product contents in English etc., etc., etc.,)


Thanks for your input Dunmovin.

No its not going to be a brand name. Its a company name. Here are a few that exist already.

Brindisa
Delicioso
The Tapas Lunch Company

Saying it will not be a brand name i have come across a couple of producers that stamp the company name as well as there own at point of production, but generally the products have the producers name on it.

Dont understand why you need to know about Shipping, distribution etc.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> just don't use the word _aceite _in the name - English people tend to struggle with it


As i have!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

How about "Mucho Gusto" ?

Works on more than one level and is easy to say!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Salpicón........


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> How about "Mucho Gusto" ?
> 
> Works on more than one level and is easy to say!


It certainly has a ring to it, thanks, Alcalaina.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hepa said:


> Salpicón........


I dont know why I like it, but I do.
I bet im saying it wrong though Hepa.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> I dont know why I like it, but I do.
> I bet im saying it wrong though Hepa.


I make a salpicón de pulpo, see below


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hepa said:


> I make a salpicón de pulpo, see below


Yum


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

I think I have got the name, what do you all think?.

La Alimento


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> I think I have got the name, what do you all think?.
> 
> La Alimento


 The food

Or La Alimentación


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> The food
> 
> Or La Alimentación


*El *Alimento 



simple mistakes can be funny sometimes................

there's an English 'villa maintenance' company just started up around here - the website address & most of the blurb on it uses the word 'sueno' instead of 'sueño'

every time I see it I think of _me sueno la nariz..............._(I blow my nose) 


which I doubt is the image they wanted to portray :eyebrows:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> I think I have got the name, what do you all think?.
> 
> La Alimento


Catchy, but shouldn't it be El Alimento? Or just drop the article and stick to Alimento (which when used as a verb means "I feed" as well as Food).


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Of course if you were from the broad acres of the white rose county, it would just be snap, as in snap time.

Ah well I always have been a bit daft............


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Hepa said:


> The food Or La Alimentación


Yes what do you think?.

La Alimentacion is a lot harder to say


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Catchy, but shouldn't it be El Alimento? Or just drop the article and stick to Alimento (which when used as a verb means "I feed" as well as Food).


opps i thought La Alimento meant the food?, have i got that wrong then?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> opps i thought La Alimento meant the food?, have i got that wrong then?


Alimento is a masculine word - so *EL* Alimento for THE food

but if you just want to say 'food' then _alimento _means that


however - as Alcalaina said, _alimento _also means 'I feed'.............


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Catchy, but shouldn't it be El Alimento? Or just drop the article and stick to Alimento (which when used as a verb means "I feed" as well as Food).


:clap2:

Opps i missed your reply before, thanks for putting me straight.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Captain Leaky said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Opps i missed your reply before, thanks for putting me straight.


No probs.

Could have done with your help today, OH has been wrestling with Universal Doughnut Washers.

After several hours of cussing and grunting, the bathroom floor is finally staying dry.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Alimento is a masculine word - so *EL* Alimento for THE food
> 
> but if you just want to say 'food' then _alimento _means that
> 
> ...


:clap2:

Thank you Xabiachica.


Ok so its either El Alimento or Alimento.

Im swaying towards El Alimento, it has a nice ring to it and easy to say.What say you all.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> No probs.
> 
> Could have done with your help today, OH has been wrestling with Universal Doughnut Washers.
> 
> After several hours of cussing and grunting, the bathroom floor is finally staying dry.


Oh dear not good, did you have a chuckle.
I hope he is enjoying a drink tonight with the satisfaction that he didnt give up.

Was he changing the syphon in the cistern?.

Its all about getting it level and tightening the wing nuts (if they have them) at the same time BUT I guess he has found that out. 

Well done him


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

I really like MUCHO GUSTO. But if you want another idea, how about ABASTOS, CENTRO DE ABASTOS, PLACENTERO, COMIDA RICA, SABROSO, EL FOGÓN, LA FOGATA, and so forth. If you're using a simple word there are tons of them


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> :clap2:
> 
> Thank you Xabiachica.
> 
> ...


You say this is going to be aimed at a Brit market (is it not), in that case Brits will struggle with a name like that & most would not know its Spanish (IMO)

Flamenco Foods etc etc.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

playamonte said:


> You say this is going to be aimed at a Brit market (is it not), in that case Brits will struggle with a name like that & most would not know its Spanish (IMO)
> 
> Flamenco Foods etc etc.


I'm inclined to agree - if you don't speak any Spanish, it could evoke images of "alimentary canal", or even "ailment"!


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

If you want to have a website at some stage, make sure a suitable domain name is available. Otherwise you'll end up using a crap domain like companyname-uk-online.info, etc.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks all for your input so far.

I take the point of an English name for an English market and which i agree with.

The idea is for the company to work on a few levels.

1) Supllying Spanish restaunants,deli etc in the Uk and this will hopefully will be my bread & butter. Most but not all do have Spanish chiefs and so I thought a Spanish name would be better.Also I will be dealing with Spanish companies alot for buying the products.

2) A web site, which yes would maily be visited by English folk, so yes maybe an English name would be better and it can be, the web site address does not have to be the same name as the company name. I could have the website as www.Flamencofoods.co.uk

3) A market stall on the Artizan markets that have sprung up in Cheshire. I think i could use either name for this but the English name might win on this one.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

I keep thinking El Alimento is not a good idea.

How about a nice simple

"A Taste of Spain"

week but easy to remember, what say all you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Captain Leaky said:


> I keep thinking El Alimento is not a good idea.
> 
> How about a nice simple
> 
> ...


I think this lot might object to that.....

A Taste Of Spain


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I think this lot might object to that.....
> 
> A Taste Of Spain


Ha Ha

Well found. I had put it in to google but put food suppliers and it didnt come up with anything. God they just do tours, how 

Back to the drawing board.

One thing i am not good with is a name, I had the same problem with my plumbing company.

Everything else is going well.

Just ordered mu 1st olive oil samples to take around the restaurants.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

How about "A bloody big portion of Spain" kind of catchy.


----------



## Captain Leaky (Jun 22, 2011)

Cocina Espanola


----------

